# Keeping two rabbits outside in winter?



## wonderbun (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi I have two 2 year old neutered rabbits. They are currently inside but I really would like them to move outside. They make alot of mess in the house.:vacuum: We live in Manitoba, Canada and winter can get really cold(-15 C to -25 C). If I keep them outside, what do they need and what would be too cold for them? I was wondering if you could keep rabbits in a garage? We would have cars in there but maybe I could close off the cage so the gas fumes don't get in. Our garage is heated a little so it isnt freezing in there. Would that work?


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

We have had our rabbits for almost 7yrs and they have been outdoor their whole lives! Before I really knew about rabbits, and how awesome they are as indoor pets  Anyways, for the summer they are just out in the yard under a tree for shade! We also built larger lids for their cages to provide more shade and to block out the rain. For winter they are in a shed with a space heater to keep it around 5 degrees Celsius. It's worked for us and they are very healthy rabbits! Our one is between 10-13yrs old


----------



## wonderbun (Apr 25, 2013)

Could I keep them in a garage with cars if I close off their cage?


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

wonderbun said:


> Could I keep them in a garage with cars if I close off their cage?



We divided off part of our garage. You just have to make sure it's well vented, thats what my vet told me


----------



## majorv (Apr 25, 2013)

I would be leery of keeping them in the garage if you also have cars in there. How would you close off the cage so they can't breathe the fumes and yet still give them air for ventilation, except maybe building a wall... Rabbits do pretty good outside, even below freezing, if they're protected from the cold wind and rain. Maybe they could stay outside most of the year and only bring them in during the coldest part of winter.


----------



## wonderbun (Apr 25, 2013)

J. Bosley, how did you close it off and how do you keep it ventilated? I've considered selling them but my little brother loves them and I really want to keep them for him.
Thanks for replying so quickly.


----------



## wonderbun (Apr 25, 2013)

majorv said:


> I would be leery of keeping them in the garage if you also have cars in there. How would you close off the cage so they can't breathe the fumes and yet still give them air for ventilation, except maybe building a wall... Rabbits do pretty good outside, even below freezing, if they're protected from the cold wind and rain. Maybe they could stay outside most of the year and only bring them in during the coldest part of winter.


 Maybe I could just make them a HUGE cage and open the door when the cars are gone or not running? would that work?


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

We had an extra vent installed, and usually kept the garage door open until the cars cooled off. We built a new wall basically with lumber. We used plywood instead of drywall. Building or getting a shed is a better bet though! Or not using the garage haha. I did talk to my vet about it, who is SUPPOSED to be rabbit savvy, and we havent had any issue with our Buns except for one being overweight.


----------



## wonderbun (Apr 25, 2013)

J.Bosley said:


> We had an extra vent installed, and usually kept the garage door open until the cars cooled off. We built a new wall basically with lumber. We used plywood instead of drywall. Building or getting a shed is a better bet though! Or not using the garage haha. I did talk to my vet about it, who is SUPPOSED to be rabbit savvy, and we havent had any issue with our Buns except for one being overweight.


Thanks but we cant heat our sheds. Do you think i should try keeping them in the garage?


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

If you can build a proper wall for them, then it could work. Keeping them in just a cage won't... maybe re-homing or finding a way to keep them in the house is your best option


----------



## wonderbun (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, I could try to find a place for them in the house and keep them outside in summer.
What exactly do you mean by building a proper wall?


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 25, 2013)

wonderbun said:


> Well, I could try to find a place for them in the house and keep them outside in summer.
> What exactly do you mean by building a proper wall?



That would be the best scenario!


----------



## BunnyWabbit (May 3, 2013)

What is their current set up like in the house? I house two of my rabbits in an x - pen with a frame/base and the mess is minimal/contained. Are they spayed/neutered? Sometimes that can reduce their messy habits (and for lady rabbits it's good for their long term health). 

I think rabbits do better in the house and generally it's less stressful because you don't have to worry about weather or predators. A garage that is also used for cars would concern me because of the exhaust and fumes (not good for our people sized lungs so not good for their smaller rabbit sized lungs).


----------

